# hi everyone



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

hi all new to the site think the site is great. just thought i would say hello to everyone. Really good site with loads of top information and that. im gonna be starting my first cycle in a few weeks so just looking about to get as much information as i can before i just go rusing into it. Anyone has any thoughts for me then just let me know thanks people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

welcome to the board mikeytheone 

it,s good to see a new member.

glad you like the site 

stop by anytime


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome steve.


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Woelcome on board mate.

I look forward to your posts.


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Welcome to the site mate


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Welcome to the site.

Why don't you give us some information on what cycle you are going to be doing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

As this is gonna be my first cycle im trying to gather as much information as i can. Do you guys have any good advice for me for a first timer please as much as possible please thanks lads.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Like mark said give us abit more info mate.

What cycle are u gonna do? And why?

Whats your training regime like?

What are your goals?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Well im gonna do a 12 week cycle.

deca

sus

d/bol

im gonna be training

Mondays

tuesday off

wednesdays

thursdays off

fridays

weekend off

just wanna do the cycle to bulk my self up and get bigger. Anymore advice please. also let me know if ya wanna know anything else please. Let me know if this seems ok for my first cycle thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

hi mate & welcome, at what doses will you be running that


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi there as its my first cycle i was gonna start this first cycle as follows:

deca 2ml per week

dbol 25mg each day

sus 1 amp - 250mg per week

I also wanted to know if the deca and sus and be taken at the same time in the same syringe. can somebody let me know thankyou.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello there mate and welcome to the forum. 

That seems a good starter and just about the right amount of dianabol to combine with the rest.

Just a thought though, you want to have some novladex as this is a fair amount to take, deca wont be a problem but the sustanon and anabol may be.

You may not need it but it is best to have just to stop titties apearing.

Also it may be better to start off with 1 shot of sustanon on the first week and then do two a week on monday and thursday.

You can take the deca and sustanon in the same syringe and most do as I have heard the sustanon can be a bit painful by itself.

Best to get more info from others on the forum too as some know a great deal in how to get the most out of your cycle.

J :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks for that m8. How often do i take the novladex ? please let me know cheers. Im just trying to do as much research as i can m8 before i start it. Also if you have done cycles what cycles did you do and what were your gains. Also im thinking about androlic aswell have you evey had them what they like thankyou.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

I would say 20mg of novladex a day should be fine.

I am 5 weeks through a deca durabolin and dianabol cycle which is like this

Week 1-5 Dianabol 40-45mg a day, three even doses 0740, 1630, 2230

Week 1-11 Deca durabolin, 200mg/2ml a week, 9 weeks on, miss a week and thrn one last shot.

Week 1-5 novladex 20mg a day, with the dianabol, dont really need it with just deca

Post cycle

Week 14-17 Clomid, day one 300mg, then 100mg for 10 days then 50mg for 10 days.

I have made great gains just 5 weeks into the cycle, my squat has gone up 30-40kg for 12 reps. My bench has gone up about 20-30kg for 10 reps. All areas have improved but people are saying my arms are getting bigger.

I have obviously increased my calorie intake about 500 calories a day as they wont work otherwise.

All this said I do recommend you listen to others opinions too as everyone is different and there are some people with great experience with steroids.

J :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Thankyou for the reply. you say you have had good gains with your cycle great to hear that mate. How long ya doing ya cycle for ? Also how much weight have ya put on durng ya ycle up to now ? Also what is your daily routine like mate, I mean with traing and your diet. can you please let me know thankyou.


----------

